# New Outback 32 Owner



## Danmarinc (Mar 8, 2008)

First off let me say this is a great forum.

Now let me vent, LOL. Went to a trailer show with the intention on buying a trailer no longer than 26'. Somehow I ended up with a Outback Sydney 32. Damn Wife LOL. I have a 2008 Expedition, Do I have enough truck? I haven't picked it up yet and I am very concerned.

Help me out wise ones.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Danmarinc









Let me first say







to Outbackers! 


Secondly....Happy Truck Shopping!


----------



## Danmarinc (Mar 8, 2008)

skippershe said:


> Hi Danmarinc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

skippershe said:


> Hi Danmarinc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. She picked the trailer, now you get to pick the truck. Same thing happened to us!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Danmarinc said:


> First off let me say this is a great forum.
> 
> Now let me vent, LOL. Went to a trailer show with the intention on buying a trailer no longer than 26'. Somehow I ended up with a Outback Sydney 32. Damn Wife LOL. I have a 2008 Expedition, Do I have enough truck? I haven't picked it up yet and I am very concerned.
> 
> Help me out wise ones.


* WELCOME AND CONGRATS ON FINDING US AND THE OUTBACK !!!*








I had a 2004 F150 SuperCrew with 5.4L HD towing etc. Struggled on the hills and was not very secure feeling. THe trailer is TOO MUCH for that truck. We upgraded to a 2008 F350 and the difference is night and day. the family feels so much safer and secure. You need to run the numbers. i had a 2004 Expedition and can tell you there is NO WAY that would safely pull the 32BHDS. Unfortunately, even without seeing the numbers, id say it wont be suitable. My 32BHDS weighed about 1500 lbs more than advertised with the gear and all loaded up. Use the GVWR for the trailer to do you calculating as this will be closer to what you will see. the dealer weight (located in the door) is a NO options weight.
Gather the following infor for us:
GVWR
GVCWR
Max Trailer weight
FAWR
RAWR
These should be located on the b-pillar when you open the drivers door.

Here is a LINK to my discussion about my first weights with our 32BHDS.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*X 2
A New 32 Outback & a New Truck....SWEEEET!!

HAPPY TRUCK SHOPPING!
















Tami
*


----------



## Danmarinc (Mar 8, 2008)

OH NO THIS IS NOT GOOD, I DONT THINK THIS IS GOING TO GO OVER VERY WELL. JUST BOUGHT MY NEW TRUCK. FORD DEALERSHIP WILL BE REASONABLE, WON'T THEY LOL



RizFam said:


> *X 2 A New 32 Outback & a New Truck....SWEEEET!!
> 
> HAPPY TRUCK SHOPPING!
> 
> ...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Danmarinc said:


> FORD DEALERSHIP WILL BE REASONABLE, WON'T THEY LOL


If not, you could always try a Dodge dealership


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Been there with a 2000 Expedition. Not enough TV. I am now driving a F-250 with a V-10. I am afraid you're going to have to do the same. You're going to need a 3/4 ton. Firstly for the brakes and the tow capacity, not to mention your GCVWR.

BUT Sweet camper !!!

Eric


----------



## jbwcamp (Jun 24, 2004)

Ford good choice!!! Love my 1 ton.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I have to agree with the others. Not enough truck.

That is a great camper, BTW.

Good luck with it and your new truck!

Mark


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I actually shopped for the truck before I picked up the trailer and I still had to go back for more. I got a Ram 1500 with a Hemi 5.7, it would pull my 28 rss but had no margin left over. It just did not feel right. So when the Megacab came out it was back to Dodge and now with a 3500 and CTD, the 1500 was 1 year old and had less then 8000 miles on it. It was the first time in my life I did not owe a car until it was dead. Heck I still have my 82 prelude, I'll never get rid of it.

The DW then said it was time for a new trailer!!! So I am picking up the 31 rqs this week but I think I am okay on the truck and do not need another upgrade.


----------



## mobile_cottager (Mar 1, 2007)

Nice trailer, now that need a new truck, don't over look the hitch set up, I've used eveything..... and this year I finnally got smart and purchase a Hensley...


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

RizFam said:


> *X 2
> A New 32 Outback & a New Truck....SWEEEET!!
> 
> HAPPY TRUCK SHOPPING!
> ...


Your wife got to pick the tt, now you have no choice but to pick the truck to go with it.


----------



## Tom W. (Jun 6, 2007)

Danmarinc said:


> First off let me say this is a great forum.
> 
> Now let me vent, LOL. Went to a trailer show with the intention on buying a trailer no longer than 26'. Somehow I ended up with a Outback Sydney 32. Damn Wife LOL. I have a 2008 Expedition, Do I have enough truck? I haven't picked it up yet and I am very concerned.
> 
> Help me out wise ones.


Congrats on the new trailier. Excellent choice! I echo what everyone else has said about not enough truck. If you are a loyal Ford guy then I would recommend the new or late model used Heavy Duty (F250/F350) with a diesel engine. I let my wife talk me into a 2005 F150 because the diesel was "too noisy....you can't hear me when I talk to you..." No comment my wife reads this forum...traded the F150 in within a year for my current truck and then went and bought the bigger camper which was worth every penny. Yes diesel fuel is a little pricey now but you will get better gas mileage towing the new trailer not to mention a truck that was designed for towing and hauling. The newer models also have the integrated brake controller (Tow Command) and an Jake brake too. Happy truck shopping.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> The DW then said it was time for a new trailer!!! So I am picking up the 31 rqs this week but I think I am okay on the truck and do not need another upgrade.


Ya you got that covered. 
BTW, have you seen the nice list of mods CamperLouise has put together for you? We know nothing about it....


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Danmarinc said:


> First off let me say this is a great forum.
> 
> Now let me vent, LOL. Went to a trailer show with the intention on buying a trailer no longer than 26'. Somehow I ended up with a Outback Sydney 32. Damn Wife LOL. I have a 2008 Expedition, Do I have enough truck? I haven't picked it up yet and I am very concerned.
> 
> Help me out wise ones.


My '02 F150 is barely enough for my 23RS. Someone said it is Truck Month down at the Ford Dealers!

-CC


----------



## HDOutbackers (Feb 28, 2008)

I love my 2008 F250 Diesel. While you may not need the Diesel, I am getting close to 15 MPG around town. Only towed my 5th wheel from the dealership to a storage lot but I hardly knew it was there.

Have fun shopping. The Ford website is fun to "build" your dream truck. I also liked their tow charts the best. Very easy to read and understand.

T


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

DODGE







DODGE







Did i say dodge yet!!


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Get a Diesel!!!!! One vote for a super duty!

Happy Shopping!

Steve


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Husker92 said:


> Get a Diesel!!!!! One vote for a super duty!
> 
> Happy Shopping!
> 
> Steve


*X2*, of coarse !!


----------



## reeladdiction (Sep 10, 2006)

i own a 2000 excursion diesel and i think i wouldnt be able to tow the 32 so be careful you need to go with a larger truck...


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

DISCLAIMER: Old topic!!!!

Does anyone know the outcome of this???
Is someone out there "pulling" this trailer with an Expy???









Just askin'


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Sigh - with all these Dodge boys (and girls, Skip) - and the Ford Freques - I gotta put in a good word for GM.

I came from Ford, my first was a Dodge - this last time we decided to go drive'em all then pick the one we liked best, rather than just go by old prejudice. You might want to do the same. Any of them is a fine locomotive for that train of yours, and will do a great job. You'll never go back!

Sluggo


----------

